# The Last Gods OOC - The Candlelight Avengers



## D20Dazza (Jun 6, 2006)

This here be the OOC thread for The Candlelight Avengers.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

I didn't do it!  I swear! I didn't know she was your wife, or that she was your daughter!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I didn't do it!  I swear! I didn't know she was your wife, or that she was your daughter!



 Dazza's wife is also his daughter?


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Dazza's wife is also his daughter?



No, just covering Damien's bases.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

I see.  Well the other team has a 'cover identity' so do we want to have one?  We could be itinerant merchants of exotic Eastern scented candles


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

We're so cool (well, at least I am), we can just give our names.

"Who are you?"
"Dulane.  Damien Dulane."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I see.  Well the other team has a 'cover identity' so do we want to have one?  We could be itinerant merchants of exotic Eastern scented candles



Or we could be mercenaries, who's are only motivated by profit, hey wait I think that describes most adventuring parties anway.   

or we coud be part of a circus    or traveling salemans or shock horror 'adventurers'


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Or we could be mercenaries, who's are onl motivated by profit, he wait I think that describes most adventuring parties anwa.
> 
> or we coud be part of a circus    or traveling salemans or shock horror 'adventurers'



 Jharvym may be somewhat gruff and even uncontrollable at times when the Beast is consuming his mind, but he is genuinely good aligned and wants to help people avoid a brutal fate like the one that befell him, caring less for profit.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> We're so cool (well, at least I am), we can just give our names.
> 
> "Who are you?"
> "Dulane.  Damien Dulane."



 Jharvym can introduce himself by making his claws extend out.  That's one way to say hello


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Jharvym may be somewhat gruff and even uncontrollable at times when the Beast is consuming his mind, but he is genuinely good aligned and wants to help people avoid a brutal fate like the one that befell him, caring less for profit.



Somehow, I think the Brutal Fate Avoidance Squad is not a good title


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Somehow, I think the Brutal Fate Avoidance Squad is not a good title



 How about the Avengers?  It's so popular that it already names a British TV show and a comic book squad.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

Sure, that sounds good.

"Are you Damien of the Avengers?"
"Y...um no, you want the other Avengers."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 6, 2006)

I've recently acquired the Races of Stone book, so I'm really looking forward to playing my Dwarf character, it's funny though, while making Azrim I stumbled across another great character concept involving a Goliath fighter/wizard ans shrink item.

Seriously that's an under utilised spell that can be deadly in the wrong my hands.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sure, that sounds good.
> 
> "Are you Damien of the Avengers?"
> "Y...um no, you want the other Avengers."



 We could disambiguate by being the Candlelight Avengers--candles are funny, so we should exploit it   Plus it seems like 'candlelight' might be a good adjective to describe Damien's *erhem* activities.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Candlelight Avengers



Approved!

Shield of Dawn works too though, but I like that better.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 6, 2006)

Candlelight Avengers is cool, I heartily approve! 

btw:

A quick question bout hps. Do I add in my con bonus before or after halving? (I think this makes about 18 hp difference for Athear)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

ringojim said:
			
		

> Candlelight Avengers is cool, I heartily approve!
> 
> btw:
> 
> A quick question bout hps. Do I add in my con bonus before or after halving? (I think this makes about 18 hp difference for Athear)



 Definitely add in Con last.  The HP rule is confusing, but I believe you do half rounded down alternating with that number +2.  So a Sorcerer would get 4 2 4 2 4 2 4 etc.  Add Con last.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Definitely add in Con last.  The HP rule is confusing, but I believe you do half rounded down alternating with that number +2.  So a Sorcerer would get 4 2 4 2 4 2 4 etc.  Add Con last.




Thanks Rystil! 
Beautiful, I just worked things out and that really makes a difference.  Final version will be posted in rogues gallery shortly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2006)

Kori is all over Candlelight Adventurers!

And that covers a lot of bases.  If we call ourselves the Candlelight Company that could be anything from simple candle merchants, to people skilled in stealth, or people bringing light to darkness, or love to deprived ladies and lads, or whatever we need at the time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 6, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Kori is all over Candlelight Adventurers!
> 
> And that covers a lot of bases.  If we call ourselves the Candlelight Company that could be anything from simple candle merchants, to people skilled in stealth, or people bringing light to darkness, or love to deprived ladies and lads, or whatever we need at the time.



 That's true--plus it has alliteration.  Candlelight Crusaders has that too.  Looks like everyone likes Candlelight as an adjective though


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2006)

Checking in.

Lord Turin Noble Defender of the Candlelight Avengers here.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2006)

So... how do we all know each other?  I could see Kori bumping into Lord Turin or Kerin during some of her/their escapades for the side of good.  Maybe she met Damien while scolding him for some indiscretion?   I'll think on the rest of you.  Anyone got some ideas?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 6, 2006)

"Bah only humans would think of calling themselves 'Candlelight Avengers' or some other such nonsense, why not just call ourselves the 'Bunch of Flamin Faries' and be done with it! What are you, a bunch of pansies!"

"The Shields of Dawn while not perfect at least has some bearing on who we are and what we do, protecting those weaker than ourselves to ensure that goodness isn't choked out by the night"

"And lastly don't be expecting old Azrim to be party to your lies and deception, I lie for noone!" saying that he crosses his arms in an altogether too familair stubborn fashion.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 6, 2006)

Like my counterpart I too dislike 'Candlelight Avenger/Crusaders/Pansies'.

I will finish my character today and post him in all of his glory in the RG later on, also I'm happy having worked with you guys before.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2006)

It's doubtful that Lord Turin would appreciate being a part of a largely deceptive party.

Shields of Dawn sounds better to me than Candlelight whatever.


----------



## Bront (Jun 6, 2006)

Shields of the Candle?

And Damien isn't (usually) deceptive


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 6, 2006)

Can't we have a heroic sounding name?  Get rid of candle altogether?

"Yes!  I am Lord Turin, Knight of the Candlelight Avengers"

"Candlelight Avengers?  Knight?  Bwahahaha!  Look at this guy, he thinks he's a knight of some sort.  What are you gonna do, light my way?"

"You have offended mine honor and that of my company, I challenge thee to a duel!"

"Oh."


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Can't we have a heroic sounding name?  Get rid of candle altogether?
> 
> "Yes!  I am Lord Turin, Knight of the Candlelight Avengers"
> 
> ...



Exactly, in fact Azrim refuses to be part of the Candlelight Avengers, he and Lord Turin will be called the Shields of Dawn


----------



## Fenris (Jun 7, 2006)

Well how about Shields of the Divine Flame.

Or Divine Fire. It incorporates the light motif, but sounds more martial. It also harkens to our cause to protect the primal spark that gave life to the gods.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2006)

Sheilds of the Godsflame?  Perhaps keeping Candlelight Company in reserve for those few necessary times that we don't want to advertise our presence as cosmic forces for good?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

Jharvym doesn't like having Divine or God in the name.  The gods failed him as a child, and he believes that people must take the cause of good into their own hands instead of using the gods as an excuse to do nothing.  As for shields, we have, what, one person who uses a shield.  Maybe two?

Besides, the name isn't really that deceptive.  Remember, the way to roleplay knights and paladins without derailing the whole party is not to put out blanket "None of you can do anything that is possibly sneaky" statements.  Lead by a shining example, but do not force the other characters' hands, or you get sad other characters.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 7, 2006)

Athear's thinking that it'd be a good idea to use both names (Shields of Dawn & Candlelight Avengers).  He's not that into blatantly lying to good people but the baddies don't always have to know your name either.  A little bit of smoke and mirrors can be a good thing at times, keeping the bad guys guessing can give you the edge you need.  

Fighting the good fight is the goal, don't let the little stuff (like a bit of deception here and there) get in the way of taking out a big bad.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

> Fighting the good fight is the goal, don't let the little stuff (like a bit of deception here and there) get in the way of taking out a big bad.




I agree, but it is true that there is a Knight's Code class feature that requires the Knight to not actively engage in deception himself.  Doesn't stop the knight from associating with others who do, though.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

If you read his personality, he's not anti-others doing it.  I think he just doesn't want to partake in a deception himself by a name.

Of course, if we actualy do sell candles, even if for cover, it means we're actualy merchants too 

Besides, I don't think we're going to announce the party name.  I think it was more for OOC than IC.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> If you read his personality, he's not anit-others doing it.  I think he just doesn't want to partake in a deception himself by a name.
> 
> Of course, if we actualy do sell candles, even if for cover, it means we're actualy merchants too
> 
> Besides, I don't think we're going to announce the party name.  I think it was more for OOC than IC.



 That's true.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

In game thread is here guys.

I'm happy for conversation to be coloured, bolded, or whatever.

Any hassles let me know.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

So are we all together and knowing each other then?  What is our collective history?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

Happy for you guys to work out a collective history. Of course, I'm happy to chime in as well 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

Jharvym has no problems with working with others, and he always appreciates helps, but by nature, he is a bit of a loner who is equally content to fight a one-man crusade against the world.  If we want to start quickly, we could always say that Azrael's appearance came with some sort of giant dark vortex or other big special FX thingy that attracted the attention of those nearby brave enough to investigate.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

btw, Dibs on Orange

Still need to spend the 5K, think I know what I'll do, will post it tonight.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> btw, Dibs on Orange
> 
> Still need to spend the 5K, think I know what I'll do, will post it tonight.



 I'll take cyan.  Bront, it seems like your post has everyone already as companions--how are you thinking of working this out?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll delay revealing what happens when Damo looks in the bag until others have posted. In case anyone wants to stop him or flee or something before hand


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

"I sort of figured we already were, as we mentioned.  Damien has likely contacts with at least half of the party, as does just about everyone else.  It's a one shot, so we can fake it a bit


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> "I sort of figured we already were, as we mentioned.  Damien has likely contacts with at least half of the party, as does just about everyone else.  It's a one shot, so we can fake it a bit



 Shall we claim that Damien came across Jharvym fighting some giants who had kidnapped some villagers and herded them for food.  They vanquished the giants together and returned the villagers to their families.  Or something similar to that?


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

Sure, sounds good.  Probably with Lord What's up his his name (Sorry, too lazy to look it up)


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2006)

Lord Turin isn't against others not holding themselves up to his high scruples, he just holds himself up to those scruples and will occasionally comment on others lack of characters.

Here's his view of the other characters and potential history

Damien Dulane: A bit of a rogue, but a good heart and a good sword to have by his side, he trusts the younger warrior but does occasionally treat him to lectures on the proper treatment and etiquette involving women.

Azrim Stonesplitter: Predictable and reliable is how he views the dwarven runesmith.  Although he hasn't gotten to know him a great deal, he can rely on the runesmith to lay about the field with hammer and spell when things are rough.

Kerin Ke'larn: A giant of a man with the temperment of a saint usually, a man who has devoted himself to a just cause win or lose.  Although once in a while he chastises him for drinking a bit too heavily, and leaning a bit too heavily on luck rather than proper planning.

Athear Caisin Liadon: Elves are always an interesting case, their years often times do not reflect the wisdom they may have accrued, and Athear is no different.  He has a heart for the downtrodden and poor, which he respects, but his temperment wobbles on the extremes from calm and collected to fury, making him a bit unpredictable.

Kori Miron: He definately does not understand the nature of this little woman's powers, but he respects them nonetheless.  The oddities she speaks of regarding the spirits of wood and metal mean little to him, but the effects of her magics are certain.  He respects her words for they are seasoned with thought and wisdom, often deferring to her for her mastery over situations.  He does wonder sometimes about all the talk of harmony and the natural order however.

Jharvym: A beast one moment and a nurturing soul the next.  He can go from the tenderness of a mother taking care of her young to the rage of a mother who has had her young taken from her.  Wary of this ones outbursts and rashness, Turin holds this one at bay for he hasn't the self-discipline to contain the power which seeths underneath.  He feels like a father watching over a troubled child more often than not when Jharvym is around, a very explosive and dangerous troubled child at that.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2006)

I got sienna then, unless someone objects.


----------



## Bront (Jun 7, 2006)

I should do that too.  I'll write that up tonight.  Good job Ferrix.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I should do that too.  I'll write that up tonight.  Good job Ferrix.




Thanks... I remember doing it once for another game and it really helped cement relationships and character development.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm surprised that Turin even thinks Jharvym has a 'nurturing mother' side.  He _does_ have a soft side, but he rarely lets it show, and if he ever heard someone phrasing it that way, he wouldn't like it 

I'll write up one of these too--great idea Ferrix!


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm surprised that Turin even thinks Jharvym has a 'nurturing mother' side.  He _does_ have a soft side, but he rarely lets it show, and if he ever heard someone phrasing it that way, he wouldn't like it
> 
> I'll write up one of these too--great idea Ferrix!




Was just going more for the extremes of docility to raving beast


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 7, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Was just going more for the extremes of docility to raving beast



 Ah, well that much is true   Jharvym might have said he went from the cold logic of a timeless immortal to the heated immediacy of a raging beast or something like that


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 7, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, well that much is true   Jharvym might have said he went from the cold logic of a timeless immortal to the heated immediacy of a raging beast or something like that




I'll go with: "or something like that"


----------



## ringojim (Jun 8, 2006)

G'day all,

I'm liking the idea of not knowing each other yet, being an established company means we already have an agenda (and possibly a mission already underway).  Not knowing each other lets us role play a bit to get the feel of things.

We could all just be sharing a camp ground for the night.  Doesn't one of the travel gods have roadside campsites/shrines around the place?  It's a foul night and we where drawn there for company and security, when all of a sudden whats his face steps out of the fire.

Anyway gotta go to work, have a good one.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm just as happy for us to assume a prior relationship, it solves a lot of those trust issues, alos we don't have to get into to much detail over what we're doing, perhaps we returning from a mission, when we encountered Azreal, whatever we were doing we'll be putting it aside for the rest of the night, until we complete this mission.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

I agree with LordRaven that this Azrael thing most certainly needs to come first before whatever we were doing before--the whole 'world will end' thing is sort of a drop-everything kind of deal 

Here's Jharvym's views on the other characters:

Turin--Turin is a staunch ally in battle, and there are few he fought with over the years that Jharvym would rather have at his back, even the githzerai zerth and elan with whom he slew illithids so long ago.  However, Jharvym considers the conflict between Turin's martinet social code and his reckless abandon in battle to border on hypocrisy.  He has no problem with this, however, as long as Turin isn't trying to tell him what to do.  He sees Turin's own personal belief in his code as a strength and the source of the discipline that lets Turin channel his power, much like Jharvym's psionic focus, but Jharvym doesn't try to chide others for being unable to achieve psionic focus.


Athear--Jharvym sees a bit of a kindred spirit in Athear, another being that can survive the wear of the ages through cool logic and personal power yet sometimes finds himself consumed by raw emotion.  Of course, Athear's passion for dragons is quite different and much more innocuous than the beast that lurks within Jharvym.

Kori--Jharvym looks up to Kori as a stable levelheaded source of calm serenity within a group that otherwise contains many firebrands.  If she will allow him, he often tries to quietly join her as she meditates with her spirits, seeking inner harmony.  She is the group's only female, and Jharvym simultaneously considers the actually-younger but older-looking woman as a wise mother figure and a younger sister who is a bit frail and should be protected from harm

Azrim--A sometimes-dangerous curiosity, the dwarf knows quite a bit, but Jharvym considers him far less relevant as a speaker of esoteric knowledge than Kori because of Azrim's absentminded-professor tendency to become lost in crazy hypothetical realms, whereas Kori speaks plainly and insightfully.  Jharvym considers Azrim to be the most dangerous, if not the most powerful, member of the group, himself included, for a brilliant mind brimming with arcane power but lacking the proper discipline is far more of a threat than the beast that lurks within.

Damien--Jharvym finds it easy to relate to Damien's feats of arms in the defense of the innocent, much like Turin but without the baggage of the whole 'Knight's Code' thing.  He envies Damien's easy way with others.  When he looks at Damien analytically, he can't see why the other man is able to relate so easily, especially compared to the other members of the group, many of whom seem to be objectively more charismatic than Damien.  Sometimes Jharvym wishes that Damien had a bit more discipline at his disposal, but since he knows that his own discipline is lacking in controlling the wild essence within him, he doesn't complain.

Kerin--Jharvym once followed the gods, but they abandoned him and his family over a century ago, and he has forsaken them.  He has believed only in himself for a long time, at least until meeting Kori and becoming somewhat impressed with her spirits.  Regardless, he does not fault those who walk the path of the gods, but neither is he ever completely at peace with clerics once they learn of his atheistic tendencies, as they are not often willing to grant him the same.  Even so, Jharvym finds that he agrees with Kerin's actions more often than he would expect for a holy man.  However, he often Kerin's sententious moralising a bit obnoxious.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 8, 2006)

Yay for Jharvym being a spoilsport!    Hopefully the sack won't explode or something right off the bat, I mean, I hope D20Dazza isn't that bored with the game yet!  ("The game starts." "Yay!" "You all die."  "Boo!")  This ought to be a fun group.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Yay for Jharvym being a spoilsport!    Hopefully the sack won't explode or something right off the bat, I mean, I hope D20Dazza isn't that bored with the game yet!  ("The game starts." "Yay!" "You all die."  "Boo!")  This ought to be a fun group.



 You have to admit though, if the bag did explode and kill us all right at the beginning, it would be pretty funny, and probably go down in the annals of history as an example of "Well at least your GM didn't..."

But yeah, Jharvym doesn't have our metagame knowledge that the plot hook will be safe, and even then, he trusts Kori more than Azrim not to do something foolish of the two big brains in the group


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

We're going to have a big fight over who opens the bag, LOL.

I think we have enough people trying that it should open fairly easily at this point 

I'll do my writeups hopefully in a bit.


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

*Jharvym -* In some ways Jharvym reminds Damien of a slightly more uncouth version of himself.  He seems like he's generaly a good hearted guy, but he's got a real temper to him, one that can put many barbarians to shame.  His fighting style seems to work well with Damine's, and togeather they make a dangerous pair.

*Damien -* Damien has a very good opinion of himself, and simply wishes to share himself with the world.  He just happens to be more successfull with women than with men in many cases.  Of course, with his way with people, Damien is a natural choise as leader to the group.  Now if only the others could see that...

*Kori -* Kori is wise, but is slow to act on her wisdom.  When caution and patience are good, she can be a fantastic ally.  However, sometimes Damien feels she can be too slow to act when the pressure is on, and that time waisted can sometimes make a difference between life and death.  Damien considers Kori a good friend.

*Athear -* Seems like your standard calm elf, though he's a bit touchy about dragons.  Seems a little off for a caster, but he's good support to have in a fight.

*Kerin -* A little more of a warrior and an optomist than most clerics Damien's been around, Kerin is a fine companion and a welcome sight on the battle field.  Like most clerics, he's lacking that swagger of a true self-confident warrior.

*Azrim -* That dwarf is a little off.  He's uptight for a dwarf, and even more obvlivious to his surroundings than any dwarf he's seen.  He's big into studying, particularly in othere ways of spell casting.  He's a good friend, and usefull in a scruff, but he's still... just off a bit.

*Lord Knight Turin -* If there's anyone who Damien should understand, it's Turin.  Turin reminds Damien of his older brother Daniel, taking this knight and nobility thing a bit too seriously.  He's a fine companion, and a good and loyal a friend you could ask for, but sometimes Damien has to wonder if it's his personality that keeps his armor so stiff.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 8, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> *Kerin -*   Like most clerics, he's lacking that swagger of a true self-confident warrior.





Say that after I've cast Righteous Might


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

Your definition of swagger and mine are quite different


----------



## Fenris (Jun 8, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Your definition of swagger and mine are quite different




Oh you said _swagger_. I though you said _stagger._

Stagger, stagger, crawl, crawl.


I prefer to swagger softly and carry a really big sword.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 8, 2006)

*Jharvym -* Good lad and good fighter whos has a hard upbringing, but needs to learn a little more respect for laws and traditions, and a bit more self-control.

*Damien -* An otherwise honest and honourable man who doesn't take things seriously enough, especially women.  While he's a canny fighter if you scratch too far beneath the surface, you'll won't find much of substance.

*Kori -* Kori has a good head on her shoulders and is both dependable and reliably while calm and caution are admiral traits, sometimes this needs to be set aside for decisive action.  As a fellow arcane caster she weilds an unusual magic that utilises the basic elemental forces and blends it with a strange spellcasting traditon that uses candles, with seeming a bit odd at first glance, it's effectiveness can't be denied, fascinating just fascinating.  Azrim feels comfortable discussing the deeper things of magic with Kori and respect her opinion.

*Athear -* A kind hearted Elf who can seem abit cool and aloof upon first meeting him, none-the-less he's reiable in a fight, unless it's against dragons.  Whie kind-hearted Athear has little regard for the laws of the land or tradition, especially when it comes to defending the 'downtrodden'.  While a powerful master of Sorcerer Azrim finds it hard to relate to him on an intellectual level.

*Kerin -* A good bright lad who's as strong as an ox and twice as bright, as a follower of Kord he's a solid reliable fighter.  He needs to spend a bit more time thinking things through though instead of just relying on blind luck.  Still he's good to have around even if he can be a little loud and has a habit of asking personal questions (such as "How are you"), still he can't be faulted for his honest straight forward way.

*Lord Knight Turin -* A noble warrior after Azrim's own heart, he cares well for himself and his set of plate armour, honourable, reliable and self-less Azrim finds the greatest connection with Turin, out of the whole band, Lord Turin also understands the importance of the rule of law, and show respects in all his dealings.  While an good honourable man Lord Turin has a skewed view of the world and tends to look upon things in a very black and white fashion, not realising the wisdom of an unbiased informed decision devoid of his achaic views of right and wrong.


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Oh you said _swagger_. I though you said _stagger._
> 
> Stagger, stagger, crawl, crawl.
> 
> ...



If it was the dwarf it would have been Swigger


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

Good job on the relationships guys, I like what I'm reading there.

Apologies if things are slower than you like but I generally don't get to post at work so all my posts happen my night time - when most of you are probably in bed  Luckily I have Ringo and Lord Raven in my time zone so I don't feel as lonely as normal


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> If it was the dwarf it would have been Swigger



Which would have eventually led to stagger, stagger


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2006)

No problem, probably helps to be a little slow at the start so we can kill eachother get the IC down.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Good job on the relationships guys, I like what I'm reading there.
> 
> Apologies if things are slower than you like but I generally don't get to post at work so all my posts happen my night time - when most of you are probably in bed  Luckily I have Ringo and Lord Raven in my time zone so I don't feel as lonely as normal



 Bah, Bront and I are also in your time zone...with MAGIC!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 8, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> No problem, probably helps to be a little slow at the start so we can kill eachother get the IC down.



 Bah, give him a few rounds to buff (and you get them to buff as well to be fair), and Jharvym could kill you all and take that PRECIOUS sack for his own.  Bwahahahaha!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 8, 2006)

Because it is early in the piece I'm going to hold off on addressing the scroll until tomorrow night. Give others a chance to ease into character. Hope that suits.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## ringojim (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey guys, things a bit tumultuous at the moment, won't get to post my write up til tomorrow night (bit over 24 hours). Sorry bout this will get it done ASAP.

Have a good one,

Ringojim


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 9, 2006)

No worries Ringo, real life hits the best of us hard sometimes


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2006)

Ok, Damien has been updated, and is ready to rock


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry for the delay guys, expect a new post tonight.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## ringojim (Jun 13, 2006)

Jharvym:

Athear senses something of a kindred soul in Jharvym, someone with a similar world view.  But, sadly someone even more alone than he.  While finding Jharvym a little unnerving at times Athear likes his outlook and his priorities.

Damien:

Athear likes Damien's flashiness and his appreciation of the finer things in life.  He's a fun guy to have around and Athear has enjoyed many a carous with Damien.

Kori:

Kori's respect for nature and her wisdom have earnt her a great deal of respect and affection from Athear.  Her calming spirit can generally sooth the fire within Athear and she may have saved him from massive overreactions on many occasions.  Kori can rely on always having someone at her back while Athear is around.  
Her magic is somewhat strange but much closer  to Athear's mind than Azrim's.

Kerin:

Athear respects Kerin's faith and devotion even though he has until recently had trouble understanding them.  Athear feels he has learnt much from Kerin.  Also a bloody good bloke to have around when the fighting starts.

Azrim:

A very unusual Dwarf this one, his magic is a bit too structured and bookish for Athear to really get a grip on but "hey, whatever floats your boat".  
Athear would have a lot easier time around Azrim if he could just relax a little with the laws thing.

Turin:

Until recently athear thought of Turin as a good bloke to have around in a blue but just relax already dude, man you are uptight.  Lately though Athear is coming around a little to some aspects of Turin's way of thinking (not the bloody law following though).  All in all a good mate and a solidly decent bloke.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 13, 2006)

Sorry bout the lack of posts guys.  The joys of working in an ER over a holiday weekend while the powers that be have just changed all our systems.  Things back on keel tomorrow though.

Have a good one all

Ringojim


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Ringo,

Are you subscribed to the in game thread? If not it's here http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=164693&page=2

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 13, 2006)

Just the same disclaimer I gave the other group 
--------------
Hi guys,

I just want to reiterate that this adventure is not mine. It's not even a WoTC one. So there could be holes in the story, and even, maybe, rules issues that might, in the new 3.5 world (or even maybe in the 3.0), not work. We should just strap ourselves in and go along for the ride. It's short, should be painless and is unlikely to continue into a campaign (though you never know).

You have been warned 

Cheers 

Daz
-----------------


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 13, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Just the same disclaimer I gave the other group
> --------------
> Hi guys,
> 
> ...




Losing all magic... hrm... not so fun.  I hope it comes back, otherwise our poor casters, etc. are going to be relatively bored.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 13, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Losing all magic... hrm... not so fun.  I hope it comes back, otherwise our poor casters, etc. are going to be relatively bored.



 Heh, very true...and with items and active spells off too, Jharvym can't do anything either (he doesn't own a weapon) other than sit around expending PP to avoid taking damage


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah... Kori's pretty much a 4th-rate archer, or rather slinger, without any magic.  Hey, maybe Jharvym can borrow Kori's quarterstaff if worse comes to worse.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Yeah... Kori's pretty much a 4th-rate archer, or rather slinger, without any magic.  Hey, maybe Jharvym can borrow Kori's quarterstaff if worse comes to worse.



 Sure, he'd be happy to.  Of course, he actually does have martial proficiencies, so if anyone thought to bring a golf bag (which wouldn't matter for a 3.0 adventure anyway I guess with no material DRs), he could use the 5 (cold) iron.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Losing all magic... hrm... not so fun.  I hope it comes back, otherwise our poor casters, etc. are going to be relatively bored.




Losing all magic...that's the least of your worries


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

I bet you're all glad now that Ringo had his Sorceror take some ranged type feats


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

I certainly am!  Especially now my con is knocked down 2 points and all my potions are stuffed.  Really not keen on getting into melee now.  (Oh yeah, go the Maroons, Moggy's my new favourite raider! Woohooooooooo!)


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 14, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Losing all magic...that's the least of your worries




Not my greatest worry, but I imagine some of the other members don't agree with me.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Not my greatest worry, but I imagine some of the other members don't agree with me.



That is such a cool result for Mogg, the Raiders (we might actually get a free-to-air TV game out of it), and the Series. Zack said to me earlier today "I hope that Queensland win so that the third game is a beauty", and I had to agree.

Cheers

Daz

P.S. Qld were lucky


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

Only lucky they only opened a six pack of whoopass, any more they might of wasted half the blues squad.  Comprehensive end to end win. Woob woob woob woob woob!  But yeah Melbourne is gonna be a ripper.  Can't wait!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

ringojim said:
			
		

> Only lucky they only opened a six pack of whoopass, any more they might of wasted half the blues squad.  Comprehensive end to end win. Woob woob woob woob woob!  But yeah Melbourne is gonna be a ripper.  Can't wait!



tucks tail between legs and meekly bobs head


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

Don't mean to be agressive dude, just still on a high.  Watched game alone at home, been running around like a headless chook for last couple of hours. 

Man Queensland needed that win though,  it's gonna be a long coupla weeks til last game!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 14, 2006)

Didn't think you were bing agressive mate, if I had of I wouldn't have backed down 

But at least we have Socceroo games between now and then


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

Sweet, all good.  And even better, two socceroos games! Woohoo. Had a huge one the other night watching them beat Japan.  Am only just getting my voice back today.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Losing all magic...that's the least of your worries



 Trust me, I'd rather fight an Ancient Red Dragon with our magic than four ogres without it 

Our assumption that ongoing effects and magic items are also killed is correct, right?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

By the way, is it too late to play it as though 'Psionics are Different'?


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

Unfortunately it seems so, still I could possibly distract the beast by stinging in the eye.  Who knows what'll happen.  No guts, no glory I reckon!  Let's have at it!

ooc: Dazza, how much of a penalty for a burning arrow?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

ringojim said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it seems so, still I could possibly distract the beast by stinging in the eye.  Who knows what'll happen.  No guts, no glory I reckon!  Let's have at it!
> 
> ooc: Dazza, how much of a penalty for a burning arrow?



 I don't think it would distract the continent of Australia if you shot an arrow at it.  Then again, it could easily make it mad


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

That's cool if it stops concentrating on the rest of us it's all good.  This is end of the world stuff, if I have to lay mu life on the line so be it!  If I get a shot or two in and it's looking just at me not the rest of you guys all well and good.  Bahumut has called Athear, it's all about fighting the good fight from here on in.  If I can get you guys across the line it's worth the effort.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 14, 2006)

ringojim said:
			
		

> That's cool if it stops concentrating on the rest of us it's all good.  This is end of the world stuff, if I have to lay mu life on the line so be it!  If I get a shot or two in and it's looking just at me not the rest of you guys all well and good.  Bahumut has called Athear, it's all about fighting the good fight from here on in.  If I can get you guys across the line it's worth the effort.



 I'm hoping that the designers of this module weren't total asses and that this is just for creepy atmosphere and won't actually be around during an important fight.  Because I'm quite serious that we would not do so well against 4 CR 3 ogres at the moment   We would win eventually, but we might lose somebody and not be able to heal them back up.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

Unfortunately no, would be me on a risky mission, but I'm willing to give it a go for the greater good.  Maybe we get just inside and see what happens.  As far as I can see we got no healing at all right now.


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

Shoulda added, there's only one way to find out. big  Into im I say!


----------



## ringojim (Jun 14, 2006)

Jharvym, you guys make a bolt for the door,I'm gonna wing this sucker & see what happens. I'll wait til  I see you are down there. Go, go, go! Wooooohoooooo!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 15, 2006)

Yep, all magic and psionics is affected, including items and on going effects.

And yes sorry Rystil too late for that rule to come in 

If you get in a blue I guess tactics will have to come to the fore


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 15, 2006)

Ohhhhh, seeing that climbing thing, I get it now.  This is one of those things that the books on GMing say not to do--building a skill check situation / encounter / mystery that is easily bypassed by high level characters and then negating those abilities that allow a bypass.  Ah well, let the climbing falling begin!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi Daz I having a bit of trouble visualising where we're in relation to the beholders eye, as far as I understand it we are on a path that is thousands of feet above the surface of the beholder, then beholder then opened it's eye and affected us with it's AM ray.

What I want to know is where is the eye in relation to the pathway, if the eye is off to one side of the pathway then by hanging down on the opposite side of the path our magic would work, otherwise if the path is built on the surface of the eyeball then if we laid down on the path the pathway would block the AM ray.

Can you clarify what the situation is.

Thanks


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2006)

Hi LR, yeah the adventure isn't written that well - which I warned you all about 

I see it as a cliff like structure built on the surface of the Beholder and that you are walking towards the eye, so kind of on the beasties bottom eye lid, it's staring down (or up depending on your perspective) at you. Clear as mud??


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 16, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hi LR, yeah the adventure isn't written that well - which I warned you all about
> 
> I see it as a cliff like structure built on the surface of the Beholder and that you are walking towards the eye, so kind of on the beasties bottom eye lid, it's staring down (or up depending on your perspective) at you. Clear as mud??



So does that mean that when we're in the gap we'll be out of sight of the Beholders vision


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 16, 2006)

Try it, go on dare ya


----------



## Question (Jun 16, 2006)

What happens if we jump onto the eye?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, other than the "all grab hold of a ring idea", I'm out of ideas.  Well, I have one more, but it's silly: Have Damien make a bluff check as he shouts "Hey, look at that gorgeous female planet-sized beholder over there" and point away


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 16, 2006)

Yep... I'm stuck on the grab rings idea as well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2006)

I think they crank up into a proper bridge, you know, the chains retract or something.  I think we just need to find a crank or button or lever or command word or sacrifice or something...


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 17, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> What happens if we jump onto the eye?



Well you'd fall quite a way and take some falling damage even though it is a squishy eye, then it'd be like a speck of dirt on your eye until you started to hack at it, then it'd probably close it's eye lid and you'd be in for one hell of a ride


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 17, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hi LR, yeah the adventure isn't written that well - which I warned you all about
> 
> I see it as a cliff like structure built on the surface of the Beholder and that you are walking towards the eye, so kind of on the beasties bottom eye lid, it's staring down (or up depending on your perspective) at you. Clear as mud??



I'm getting confused as to where the eye actually is, above you say it's above us looking down on us while here you say the eye is hundreds of feet below us?   

Not to be a pain but which one is it?

Thanks Dazza


----------



## ringojim (Jun 17, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, other than the "all grab hold of a ring idea", I'm out of ideas.  Well, I have one more, but it's silly: Have Damien make a bluff check as he shouts "Hey, look at that gorgeous female planet-sized beholder over there" and point away




Love it man!  Love your thinking!  Lets give it a run!   Damo, if u want an assist I'm there!


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 18, 2006)

Both are true, you're hundreds of feet above the critters bottom eye lid so the eye is below you but in front of you as well. I think


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2006)

ringojim said:
			
		

> Love it man!  Love your thinking!  Lets give it a run!   Damo, if u want an assist I'm there!



She's Mine! I saw her first!  

Er, I mean, good idea...  
I'm still gone till tuesday, just needed to remind people that I'm here, and quite mobile


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 19, 2006)

Will post an update once you decide on whetehr to take Lord Raven up on his offer.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2006)

OK guys this is the story.

You almost avoided the trap, Lord Raven actually had a great idea that would have avoided this mess, the rings rise the bridge but also tell the beholder to blast, leaving the rings would have avoided it all. So close! I was impressed with your thinking LR.

Rystil, you got out of the area of effect - well done.

Everyone else, please now consider your 'soul' in the body of the PC posted immediately below your PC in the RG, the last becoming the first. So, the new PCs are:

Damien/Kori - Bront
Kori/Athear - Isida
Athear/Kerin - Ringojim
Kerim/Azrim - Fenris
Azrim/Turin - Lord Raven
Turin/Damien - Ferris (oh the irony )

Please refer to yourself like I have above when posting in the in game thread, it'll help with the new personalities in the old bodies.

As this adventure was designed to be dropped into an existing campaign the effect is supposed to last the whole adventure. Because you all spent an age, and a lot of effort, rolling up PCs I'll give you the choice. 

a.) The effect lasts the entire adventure; or,
b.) The effect lasts until you get into the Masoleum

Your destiny is in the hands of you 

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 21, 2006)

The masoleum!  Please!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 21, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> OK guys this is the story.
> 
> You almost avoided the trap, Lord Raven actually had a great idea that would have avoided this mess, the rings rise the bridge but also tell the beholder to blast, leaving the rings would have avoided it all. So close! I was impressed with your thinking LR.
> 
> ...



Great you had to tell me   

D20Dazza: How are we doing HP's, do we keep our old total and adjust it by our new Con scores or do we use our new HP total.


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2006)

b.) The effect lasts until you get into the Masoleum,

Mostly because I'm very unfamiliar with the character I am now.  Would be different if we'd played togeather for a while.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

Damn, sorry Lord Raven!  I had no idea that the other way avoided the trap--I was too busy expecting an ambush 

So I'm guessing that they all keep their mental scores and class abilities and get the physical scores of the new body, since anything else makes no sense.

Still, just to the Mausoleum sounds best


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 21, 2006)

Just to the Mausoleum, it wouldn't be really fun to play as Damien when I was taking this opportunity to try out the Knight class.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 21, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Turin/Damien - Ferris (oh the irony )




Why do people so often misspell my name?  It's with an 'x' not an 's'.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 21, 2006)

Wait, but you must be still in a Knight in Damien's body, right?  I mean, after all, we kept our original minds and personalities, and if we didn't keep our class abilities, that would mean that Athear can't do anything (because he doesn't worship Kord), Azrim will lose several abilities (because he doesn't believe in the value of the Knight's Code), and whatever poor soul in the other group got stuck with the Defiant won't be able to use those abilities (because they aren't an atheist who despises the gods), among other things.  I remember how the Psionic Mind Switch power worked in 3.0, and you keep mental stats and class abilities.


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2006)

Turin/Damien is probably in fairly good shape in that case then.  Damien/Kori on the other hand...


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm happy to change back once we reach the mausoleum.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2006)

I really would despise going through a whole adventure as someone else's character.  There is a reason I chose the character I play over other choices, not to mention the annoyance over equipment, stats, and abilities for being body-switched.

Who wrote this adventure might I ask?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wait, but you must be still in a Knight in Damien's body, right?  I mean, after all, we kept our original minds and personalities, and if we didn't keep our class abilities, that would mean that Athear can't do anything (because he doesn't worship Kord), Azrim will lose several abilities (because he doesn't believe in the value of the Knight's Code), and whatever poor soul in the other group got stuck with the Defiant won't be able to use those abilities (because they aren't an atheist who despises the gods), among other things.  I remember how the Psionic Mind Switch power worked in 3.0, and you keep mental stats and class abilities.




There's the problem of equipment, Turin doesn't fight with a rapier or with the agile tactics of a swashbuckler which Damien's body is built for and equipped for.  His strength would have a harder time dealing with the heavy armor, shield and blade that Turin favors, and his high dexterity would be useless in full plate.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2006)

That's why I'm thinking it's a complete switch.  Personality and soul only, all other stats and abilitys remain the same.  Again, an interesting twist once you've played with the others for a while, but hardly ideal for such a short adventure.

My big problem is that I don't have the Tome and Blood, so can't easily look up what the Candle Caster does.

And Turin's probably in better shape than most of us.  At least he's in a fighting body, imagine if he'd been in Kori's body (8 Str, 11 Dex, 12 Con)


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> That's why I'm thinking it's a complete switch.  Personality and soul only, all other stats and abilitys remain the same.  Again, an interesting twist once you've played with the others for a while, but hardly ideal for such a short adventure.
> 
> My big problem is that I don't have the Tome and Blood, so can't easily look up what the Candle Caster does.
> 
> And Turin's probably in better shape than most of us.  At least he's in a fighting body, imagine if he'd been in Kori's body (8 Str, 11 Dex, 12 Con)



Azrim is lucky as well, as Lord Turin has better Str (18 instead of 14) while the other physical stats remain the same, and since Azrim is already capable of casting spells in heavy armour while wielding a shield, there is no real change for him, other than a better AC


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Why do people so often misspell my name?  It's with an 'x' not an 's'.



It's because of Fenris - apologies mate


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Who wrote this adventure might I ask?




I'll let you know when I get home, can't recall off the top of my head.

The masoluem it is then. The other group decided to go with it for the whole adventure, mind you we lost Question over it but then in the 3 pages of posts Question had only posted once so was hardly involved anyway.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> D20Dazza: How are we doing HP's, do we keep our old total and adjust it by our new Con scores or do we use our new HP total.



 USe the new HP total until we reach the Masoleum.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> I'll let you know when I get home, can't recall off the top of my head.
> 
> The masoluem it is then. The other group decided to go with it for the whole adventure, mind you we lost Question over it but then in the 3 pages of posts Question had only posted once so was hardly involved anyway.
> 
> ...




So, Daz what abilities do we have.  You said our soul is in the other body, but does that mean we keep any prior class abilities, mental stats but not physical ones, or are we basically just our own personality with all of the abilities of the character we're inhabiting?

The easiest would probably be the last one of those.

No surprise on question there, he's a bit touchy.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> So, Daz what abilities do we have.  You said our soul is in the other body, but does that mean we keep any prior class abilities, mental stats but not physical ones, or are we basically just our own personality with all of the abilities of the character we're inhabiting?
> 
> The easiest would probably be the last one of those.
> 
> No surprise on question there, he's a bit touchy.



Yes, that does need to be clairified.  I think it's the last one, simply because that's the most balanced and functional.

And agreed on the last comment.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yes, that does need to be clairified.  I think it's the last one, simply because that's the most balanced and functional.
> 
> And agreed on the last comment.



Indeed, he's pulled out of my Gestalt game as well, without a word.

Apparently it wasn't up to scratch for a cross-dressing man who likes to wear wedding dresses


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> So, Daz what abilities do we have.  You said our soul is in the other body, but does that mean we keep any prior class abilities, mental stats but not physical ones, or are we basically just our own personality with all of the abilities of the character we're inhabiting?
> 
> The easiest would probably be the last one of those.



Agreed. It would be the easiest. Unless there is any violent objection we'll go with that. After all, it looks like it should just be a case of getting past Wayfickle and you'll be back in charge of your own bodies, and have your magic back


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 22, 2006)

BTW who has the dagger?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm going with Kori, most relevant post is here I think


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2006)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Who wrote this adventure might I ask?




Mr Kevin Wilson, for Alderac Entertainment Group (AEG)

Whether it's this Kevin 'Bloody' Wilson, an Australian comic, or not, could be up for debate. 

And to understand me better I highly recommend this slang list (warning not for the feint hearted), highly recommended reading for anyone interacting with an Aussie.

BTW, GO THE SOCCEROOS (Aussies V Croatia tomorrow (5AM here) for a spot in the second round of the World Cup)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Agreed. It would be the easiest. Unless there is any violent objection we'll go with that. After all, it looks like it should just be a case of getting past Wayfickle and you'll be back in charge of your own bodies, and have your magic back



 Well, I didn't get hit by it, so I don't mind, but it doesn't make any sense--to keep the classes abilities they now are supposed to have, many of the characters would be forced to change their personalities.  And to keep the new mental stats too (what if Jharvym had wound up with high Charisma and low Wisdom, like Athear?).

As for our friend Kevin Wilson, I found this comment, "The Last Gods fails to entertain, though if you are new to gaming or not that concerned about the suspense of disbelief a module should generate, then this can be a fun, almost camp little one-night adventure. Just be ready to watch your players get ugly on you when they find out the kind of hoops they'll have to jump through to fulfill the requirements of the mishmash ot traps and tricks."

Should be fun though (I like trainwreck adventures because they're funny!), and those guys in the other game must really be saints then


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't get hit by it, so I don't mind, but it doesn't make any sense--to keep the classes abilities they now are supposed to have, many of the characters would be forced to change their personalities.  And to keep the new mental stats too (what if Jharvym had wound up with high Charisma and low Wisdom, like Athear?).



I think the issue is more that more people get hosed the other way.  As Damien/Kori, I'm useless if I keep all class abilities and feats but swap body and physical skills, because Kori isn't equiped to handle combat in any way physicaly, and I can't cast things mentaly.  While casters can at least take off armor, non-casters are sorta stuck.

I'm supprised it didn't mention what happens, though based on your other comments, this could be... different.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think the issue is more that more people get hosed the other way.  As Damien/Kori, I'm useless if I keep all class abilities and feats but swap body and physical skills, because Kori isn't equiped to handle combat in any way physicaly, and I can't cast things mentaly.  While casters can at least take off armor, non-casters are sorta stuck.
> 
> I'm supprised it didn't mention what happens, though based on your other comments, this could be... different.



 The issue is that really what is happening isn't even that the characters change--some are going to be forced to adopt the other person's personality to keep the new powers.  Wilson is just looking for an excuse to force a metagame switch where the players play a different character without changing the mechanics.  I guess this worked better in 2nd edition where low stats didn't really stop you from killing things as long as you had your class abilities (some fun 2nd edition modules had a mind swap part).


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jun 22, 2006)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Mr Kevin Wilson, for Alderac Entertainment Group (AEG)
> 
> Whether it's this Kevin 'Bloody' Wilson, an Australian comic, or not, could be up for debate.
> 
> ...



[pompus]For those interested souls out their Aussies and Kiwis share many vernacular idoims in common[/pompus] although getting our accents confused with one another is a definite no no.

Streuth Mate pull your head in, before I give you a marmite sandwich (Marmite is an evil tasting spread, which looks and taste like horse poos  )

BTW Kevin 'Bloody' Wilson is very very funny


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, I think this Kevin Wilson is a funny man too.  I reserve the right to change my opinion when he kills my character, though


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2006)

Lord_Raven88 said:
			
		

> Streuth Mate pull your head in, before I give you a marmite sandwich (Marmite is an evil tasting spread, which looks and taste like horse poos  )



Vegemite mate, vegemite 

If anyone has read Terry Pratchett's The Last Continent there is an excellent desciption of vegemite in it. Rincewind inadvertently makes it when he boils some bush stew dry.

Guys, I'm going away for work until next Thursday and won't have any net access so I'll have to put this on hold for a few days. I'll try and get something up over the weekend though, real life game tonight but.

Apologies

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2006)

Dazza, when you get a chance, does Kori recognize what kind of creature the guardian is?  And if it has any quirks or weaknesses, physical, mental, or pyschological?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

Huh?  How would Bront know this?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 27, 2006)

I have no idea what you're talking about Rystil.  I never make typos!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 27, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I have no idea what you're talking about Rystil.  I often make typos!




But of course!  You'll see nothing but agreement from me here


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2006)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I have no idea what you're talking about Rystil.  I never make pytos!



What are Pytos?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> What are Pytos?



I think they're closely related to Poyts


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2006)

Somebody lent Jharvym a weapon a while back, right?  Otherwise he can't help much


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

Not sure, did someone?  I'm sure someone has an extra (you can grab one of Damien/Kori's)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2006)

Some people said they would, but I'm not sure they actually did   Obviously, since he has martial proficiency, the more martial the weapon the better.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

Damien/Kori has a sling and a quarterstaff, and wants to use neither


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 29, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Somebody lent Jharvym a weapon a while back, right?  Otherwise he can't help much



As you guys were gathering on the other side of the bridge, and walking up the rise, you did what was necessary to become as effective as you possibly could. Well that's what I presumed you would do, being experienced adventurers and all


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2006)

If nothing else then, you're welcome to a Quarterstaff from Damien/Kori, who realy has not much better to do with it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2006)

I'll yoink somebody's Longsword or Composite Bow.  You guys can't possibly use them all


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

Check out Damien, He probably can spare his bow (unless he wants to hide since he's now nekkid, though probaby in better shape than he could be.)

FIY, Damien's AC is 17 with no magic, plus dodge bonus and other fun abilities.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 30, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Check out Damien, He probably can spare his bow (unless he wants to hide since he's now nekkid, though probaby in better shape than he could be.)



 Jharvym prefers a melee weapon.  Doesn't Athear's body have a magic longsword that is now just MW?


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2006)

Probably


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Check out Damien, He probably can spare his bow (unless he wants to hide since he's now nekkid, though probaby in better shape than he could be.)
> 
> FIY, Damien's AC is 17 with no magic, plus dodge bonus and other fun abilities.




16 actually, you have a +2 dex item, so you get +3 from Dex, +3 from Int, and that's it


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

Doh!

Don't forget skirmish +1 AC.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2006)

Whee, fighting a giant with a bow I can't use and spells I can't cast sure is fun!  I think I'll stand way the hell in back...


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2006)

You have all skills and abilities of your current body, including bow use.

In fact, you're still +10 to hit with the bow.  Now, you only have 20 arrows (The others are hiding in the extradamentional space in the quiver)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2006)

So I don't have the skills of my old body?  Or do I have both?


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2006)

No, you are your personality in your new body.  Skills, stats, class abilities, all from your new body.

It's not functional the other way.  Daz ruled on it earlier in this thread.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 2, 2006)

Ok, I missed that...  sorry.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> No, you are your personality in your new body.  Skills, stats, class abilities, all from your new body.
> 
> It's not functional the other way.  Daz ruled on it earlier in this thread.



 Of course, it isn't functional RPwise this way, since many of the character abilities require changing your character's personality a lot (especially Clerics and the Defiant, who get Divine power based on beliefs, though at least the Antimagic Field is up so we can ignore that)


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 3, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Of course, it isn't functional RPwise this way, since many of the character abilities require changing your character's personality a lot (especially Clerics and the Defiant, who get Divine power based on beliefs, though at least the Antimagic Field is up so we can ignore that)



It's a good thing that you guys are close to the Masoleum and the end of the effect. Update coming soon, I was giving Ringo one last chance to get in.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## ringojim (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey all, am back, have new net hours.

Jharvym, kori/Athear has 2 daggers he can certainly spare and possibly a sword if not keen for melee.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2006)

*Poke*

How things going on this Daz?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah, sorry guys. I've been tired of late and it's much easier to react to other games than to actually run one   

After years of DMing in RL when I was younger I'm finding I'm now more into the prose than the mechanics (at least online) as Ringo will attest - I try and avoid DMing these days in RL like the plague 

I'll try and advance things post haste - combats a particular drag in the mood I'm in at the moment - at least the rest of the adventure is mostly puzzles.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2006)

No problem, just figure I'd poke around 

I wholely understand about the GMing thing though.  I do GM a bit in the living games to give back, but I realy get more enjoyment out of playing.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm going to have to can this unfortunately, just not enough hours in the day. Between the kids, work, helping my wife grow her business, running a DJ business, and, re-learning how to play a bunch of tunes for a reunion show an old band of mine are doing, I just haven't got the time.

I apologise profusely for stringing people along and hope to catch you all in other PbPs (as a character - who may post sporadically for the next little while) on these fine boards.

Thanks for the indulgence

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2006)

No problem.  Thanks for the heads up


----------

